# Evil Tai Chi Chuan. . .



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 6, 2005)

This has appeared in rec.martial-arts:


> Highest Supreme No Can Defend Boxing
> 
> Greeting, fellow martial artist. Please allow me introducing myself.
> I am Dr. Yang Sze, EVIL MASTER OF CHI!!! MWAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...








http://www.mindgazer.org/qigong/qijoke.htm

Well, at least I thought it was funny. . .but I have really, really, reeeeeally bad taste.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 6, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> . . .but I have really, really, reeeeeally bad taste.


 
I would have to agree with you.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, it ain't Yellow Bamboo, or even Greenoch, but...


----------

